# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filma të paharruar !

## MI CORAZON

Meqenëse e paskan mbyllur temën tjetër, po hapim një të re.

Po lexoja White_ Angel duke komentuar filmin "The Champ" luajtur nga Jon Voight. 
Angel.... aktori kryesor në film është i jati Angelina Jolie-së, sa për ta ditur, në qofte se ende nuk e di.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Alamet teme Corazon .. dhe cudi asnjeri nuk eshte i interesuar ketu ?

*The Champ*    Rick Schroder - T.J. Flynn 
                                 Jon Voight - Billy Flynn 
                                 Jack Warden - Jackie 
                                  Allan Miller - Whitey 
                                 Faye Dunaway - Annie 




filmi " The Champ " eshte me te vertete film i madh.. 
eshte i vetmi film qe me ka prekur shume ... ( spara lotohem .. se i kam me numer ato dreq lote ) .. po mbaj mend se kam qene dhe e vogel ... ky film me ka prekur jashte mase sa kur ka mbaruar filmi .. syte lotonin e lotonin ( a thu se vdiq me verte ) 

bjondi i vogel ... Rick Schroder .. rolin e tij e ka qare ( lotet e tij ishin ohh god ..nuk i rezistoje dot ) 
kur ishte i vogel ishte cute .. tani qe eshte rritur ...sikur eshte shemtuar ca he Corazon ( e kam pare disa here ne nje serial qe e kane pas dhene .. sja mend titullin tani )
Kurse per Champ-in se dija qe ishte i jati i Jolie-se  :buzeqeshje: 

do kisha shume deshire ta shikoja dhe njehere kete film ... mbas shume vitesh .. jam kurioze do te kete te njejtin efekt qe pati ketu e vite me pare ??

----------


## PINK

Ka pas qene dhe nje film tjeter qe ma ka lene mbresa .. italian nuk e di nese e mban mend njeri " Nese nje dite do trokasesh ne porten time "  ... aktoreve sja mbaj mend emrat tani po si para syve i kam tani .. film i madh ka qene dhe ai

----------


## mad

Filma te paharruar.......................hmmmmmmmmmmm!

*D I R T Y ~ D A N C I N G*............

*Kasti:*
Jennifer Grey ....  Frances 'Baby' Houseman 
Patrick Swayze ....  Johnny Castle 
Jerry Orbach ....  Jake Houseman 
Cynthia Rhodes ....  Penny Johnson 
Jack Weston ....  Max Kellerman 
Jane Brucker ....  Lisa Houseman 
Kelly Bishop ....  Marjorie Houseman 
Lonny Price ....  Neil Kellerman 
Max Cantor ....  Robbie Gould 
Charles 'Honi' Coles ....  Tito Suarez (si Charles Honi Coles) 
Neal Jones ....  Billy Kostecki 
'Cousin Brucie' Morrow ....  Magjistar 
Wayne Knight ....  Stan 
Paula Trueman ....  Mrs. Schumacher 
Alvin Myerovich ....  Mr. Schumacher 


nuk besoj se ka ndonje qe se ka pare kete film (sidomos ne italisht, se ashtu e transmetonte TVSH) te pakten 3-4 here!

{^_^}

----------


## PINK

Oh Mad  :buzeqeshje: 

ku ma ke gjet kete .. sipas shijeve 
Swayze eshte soooo sexyy aty 

mund te kem pare mbi 30 here lol 

dhe sa here e shoh ... duhet te shkoj ne dhomen time se po me pane qe po e shoh prape .. nami behet  :ngerdheshje:  

gjithashtu kam dhe CD me kenget e filmit .. sidomos ajo " Hungry Eyes " .. my fav one

----------


## mad

*Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo (1966)  [aka  The Good, The Bad & The Ugly]*



Clint Eastwood ....  Joe 
Lee Van Cleef ....  Sentenza 
Luigi Pistilli ....  Father Pablo Ramirez 
Rada Rassimov ....  Maria 
Enzo Petito ....  Storekeeper 
Claudio Scarchilli ....  Member of Angel Eyes' gang 
John Bartha ....  Sheriff (as John Bartho) 
Livio Lorenzon ....  Baker 
Antonio Casale ....  Jackson/Bill Carson 
Sandro Scarchilli ....  Member of Angel Eyes' gang 
Benito Stefanelli ....  Member of Angel Eyes' gang 
Angelo Novi ....  Monk 
Antonio Casas ....  Stevens 
Aldo Sambrell ....  Member of Angel Eyes' gang 
Al Mulock ....  One-armed bounty hunter (as Al Mulloch) 

regjia:  Sergio Leone

{^_^}

----------


## mad

> Oh Mad 
> 
> ku ma ke gjet kete .. sipas shijeve 
> Swayze eshte soooo sexyy aty 
> 
> mund te kem pare mbi 30 here lol 
> 
> dhe sa here e shoh ... duhet te shkoj ne dhomen time se po me pane qe po e shoh prape .. nami behet  
> 
> gjithashtu kam dhe CD me kenget e filmit .. sidomos ajo " Hungry Eyes " .. my fav one


E dija qe do te te pelqente!
Edhe une kam qene fans i madh i ketij filmi! Sidomos i Penni-t!!!!
Megjithese edhe cifti ishte 1sh fare!
Mua me pelqen *She's like the wind*, megjithese eshte me e vjeter se filmi si kenge!

me vika inat qe nuk ka dale posteri, duhet ta kete copyright web-site! ja se gjej tjeter!  :ngerdheshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## Dito

Per mua ka mbetur ne mendje filmi "Arome Gruaje" ku luan i madhi Al Pacino.

----------


## mad

ja per kenaqesine e Pink_Girl:

----------


## mad

> Per mua ka mbetur ne mendje filmi "Arome Gruaje" ku luan i madhi Al Pacino.


Jashtzakonisht dakort me thenien!!!! Jashtzakonisht i vleresueshem!!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## PINK

thx Mad .. po sa per info ate kengen "She's like the wind "  e kendon vete Swayze .. shume e bukur eshte .. 

ne fakt te dy ato e kane luajtur sh origjinal dashurine e tyre .. ( Johnny dhe Baby ).. kur ne realitet nuk e kane pelqyer shume njeri tjetrin ( grindeshin shume gjate xhirimeve )

----------


## mad

shume, shume e vertete!
e shoh qe qenke shume e informuar per te!  :ngerdheshje: 

kenga eshte e kenduar nga Swayze, por ama ka dale per here te pare ne '83-'84!!! ndersa filmi i '87! nejse!  :ngerdheshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## PINK

nje film tjeter qe per mua do ngelet i paharruar  :buzeqeshje: 

*Pretty Woman*  (1990)

Directed by
Garry Marshall



Genre: Komedy/Romance

Aktoret kryesore :

*Richard Gere* ....  Edward Lewis 
*Julia Roberts* ....  Vivian 'Viv' Ward

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Filma te huaj ka disa .... po nga ata shqiptaret 
do vecoja "Zonja nga qyteti" ... "Beni ecen vet" ...."Kali i bardhe" .."Manushaqe mbi Mure"
Me pelqen shume kinematografia Shqiptare edhe pse eshte
shume e dobet.

----------


## ATMAN

> Filma te huaj ka disa .... po nga ata shqiptaret 
> do vecoja "Zonja nga qyteti" ... "Beni ecen vet" ...."Kali i bardhe" .."Manushaqe mbi Mure"
> Me pelqen shume kinematografia Shqiptare edhe pse eshte
> shume e dobet.


kotele 

nuk ka film me te bukur per mua se sa filmi MONTATORJA

ju duket e pabesushme po nuk ka film qe ti afrohet atij filmi aq te bukur

----------


## PINK

uuuu aruno sa vjec qenke keshtu ti lol

----------


## ATMAN

> uuuu aruno sa vjec qenke keshtu ti lol


per ty jam 18

----------


## PINK

e pse keshtu .. po per te tjeret sa je ?

ps: jo per gje se dhe une e kam pare " montatoren "  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Alamet teme Corazon .. dhe cudi asnjeri nuk eshte i interesuar ketu ?
> 
> *The Champ*    Rick Schroder - T.J. Flynn 
>                                  Jon Voight - Billy Flynn 
>                                  Jack Warden - Jackie 
>                                   Allan Miller - Whitey 
>                                  Faye Dunaway - Annie 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh jam prekur gjithashtu kur e kam pare  :buzeqeshje:  film fantastik

----------


## ATMAN

> e pse keshtu .. po per te tjeret sa je ?
> 
> ps: jo per gje se dhe une e kam pare " montatoren "


per te tjeret jam aq sa duan ata te tjeret


ku e ke pa me videokasete apo dvd 
une e kam pare dy here gjithsej per here te pare e kam pa ne kinema ne kohen e monizmit , kurse heren e dyte e kam pa kur isha me pushime ne tirane , e pashe te ai stacioni privat qe quhet BBF

----------

